# Signatures and Resources



## chA1nBull3t (Oct 17, 2009)

My old post on a years worth of progress is here if you want to see it. Lots of crappy crap though lol:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=168...p;#entry2130314

Soo..After four months, I thought I might as well post some more stuff. It's all on my dA but I haven't really distributed it anywhere.
I'm linking to some resources to if anyone would like to try tutorials or PSD's out.
More can be found on my dA page. Come visit it sometime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

July 19th - Sept 9th





Sept 27th





Oct 3rd




(Tutorial and PSD: http://cha1nbull3t.deviantart.com/art/Flam...rial-139124479)

Oct 11th




(Tutorial and PSD: http://cha1nbull3t.deviantart.com/art/Kain...-TUT-139853978)

CnC anyone? Suggestions and critiquing would be great  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, don't rip btw. LRO's for the resources heh.


----------



## Burnedmagix (Oct 17, 2009)

I srsly love those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like the fx and all, but most of the tags feels like its the same style to me


----------



## Raika (Oct 17, 2009)

They're really nice. I wish I can make sigs like that...


----------



## Splych (Oct 17, 2009)

Woooooooow Awesomeee stuff!

I love em' all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That Prince of Darkness one looks too pro *_*


----------



## Vitamilk (Oct 17, 2009)

those sigs looks great


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 17, 2009)

I think my favorite was Kirby. I mean, come on, the flame is awesome.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 17, 2009)

benjaminlibl said:
			
		

> I think my favorite was Kirby. I mean, come on, the flame is awesome.



what he said, and the luigi one isn't bad either, 
very nice work bro


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for all of the positive feedback guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I will agree that some of them are a bit too similar though haha. Most of the PSD's for these can be found on the dA page if you need them.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 18, 2009)

your awsome dude..i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 em..  

they are soo awesome


----------



## Hatsu (Oct 21, 2009)

They are all so good!


----------

